# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  أخر أخبار موسوعة السنة النبوية

## السلفية

السلام علكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
منذ زمن بعيد ونحن نسمع عن موسوعة السنة التي تجمع كل أحاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
وبدأ في المشروع أكثر من واحد ومنهم الشيخ عدنان عرور  والشيخ صالح الشامي وغيرهم كثير
فهل من خبر عن تلك الموسوعات؟ وإلى أين وصلوا ؟
جزى الله خيراً من دلنا على الخير

----------


## مصطفى حسنين

على هذا الرابط أولى هذه المحاولات وأفضلها بإذن الله، نفعك الله بها:
http://www.sonnaonline.com

----------


## خالد

لقد سمعنا عن موسوعة الشيخ عدنان عرعور من سنوات عديدة ، وأنّ العمل قد انتهى من جمع سبعين مجلداً، ولكن لم نقف على شيءٍ منها حتى الآن اللّهم إلاّ تصريحٌ من الشّيخ عدنان نفسه في وسائل الإعلام، وأسأل الله أن يتم له عمله هذا على خير، وينفع به جميع المسلمين.
ولقد ظهر في الآونة الأخيرة موسوعات آخرى منها: موسوعة الدكتور عبد الملك القاضي، ورأينا منها الطهارة، والصلاة، وغيرها، وهو عمل جيد،ولكن يحتاج لإظهار العلل، وغيرها.
وكما ظهرت في هذه الأيام موسوعة أخرى للحديث النّبوي، وهي مرتبة على الأبواب الشّاملة،ومخرجة تخريجا علميا باستيعاب الطرق والأسانيد وتصحيح ما وقع في المطبوع من كتب السنة من تصحيفات ،ومذيلة بأقوال علماء أئمة الجرح والتعديل إلى عصر الحافظ ابن حجر  ومقرّها الرّياض، وقد اطّلعتُ على جزء منها في الطّهارة، والصّلاة،والصيا  م والزكاة ،وموسوعة العقيدة ، وغيرها، وسيخرج منها قريباً إن شاء الله تعالى كتاب الطّهارة في قرابة العشر مجلدات، وستخرُج كلّها إن شاء الله -كما قال القائمون عليها- في نحو مائتين (200) مجلد، هكذا جاء في الملف الذي وقفتُ عليه، وأسأل الله أن يوفق العاملين على هذا المشروع العظيم لجمع شمل السّنة النبويّة في كتابٍ واحدٍ مبوّباً على الأبواب الشّاملة، ليعين طلاب العلم والباحثين، والخطباء وغيرهم في الوصول لبغيتهم دون كبير عناء.
ملحوظة: وقفت على الملف، وفيه تزكيات من كبار المشايخ الذين لهم صلة بهذا العلم، والذين اطلعوا على هذا العمل، وأخص منهم بالذكر:
1- الأستاذ الدكتور الشيخ/ حاتم الشّريف العوني.
2- والأستاذ الدكتور الشيخ/ محمود ميرة.
3- والأستاذ الدكتور الشيخ/ أحمد معبد. وغيرهم
أسأل الله أن يوفق القائمين عليها وأن يتمم هذا العمل على خير

----------


## خالد

وقد سمعنا أن الدكتور همام سعيد يقوم بعمل موسوعة حديثية كبرى كذلك فها من مخبر عنها
أما الشيخ صالح الشامي فكما سمعنا ليس عنده موسوعة ولكن كما أخرج هو الجامع بين الصحيحين  والزوائد على السنن وعلى كتاب الزوائد ملاحظات كثيرة رأيت أحد الفضلاء قد تتبعها لكن الشيخ له جهد فيه وهذا لايقلل من عمله بارك الله فيه
وإن كنت أرى أن توحد الجهود وخاصة في الموسوعات حتى لاتضيع الأوقات والأموال
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أشرف

ما شاء الله 
جزاكم الله خيراً  أبا محمود على هذا الجهد

----------


## مروان الحسني

ما هو عدد الأحاديث التي وصلتنا ؟

و قد قرأت في أخبار السيوطي أنه كان يحفظ قرابة ال 300 ألف حديث !

----------


## خالد

انظر بارك الله فيك هذا الرابط 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=23173

----------


## أبومروة

نعم بارك الله فيك اخي خالد
موسوعة السنة التي بالرياض عمل عظيم كما حكى لنا  القائمين عليها احد مشائخنا الفضلاء 
نامل ان يوفقهم اللهلاتمام هذ المروع العظيم
كذا ننصر نبينا

----------


## السلفية

لماذا لا تتفق الجهود على شيء واحد بدلاً من هذا التشتت أكثر من جهة لمشروع واحد بل منهم من يسرق جهد الآخرين كما أخير الشيخ عدنان أن مشروعه سرق منه بعد أن بلغ ال50 مجلداً فلماذا لا تتوحد الجهات ويستفيد طالب العلم من جهد الجميع بدلاً من إنفاق المال في مشروع واحد بمبالغ طائلة .
ليت من له صلة بالمشايخ القائمين على مثل هذه المؤسسات أن يبلغهم هذه النصيحة
وجزيتم خيراً

----------


## خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وهذه كانت مداخلة أنقلها من " ملتقى أهل الحديث "
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...DA%D1%DA%E6%D1
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سئل عدنان عرعور عن مشروع جمع السنة النبوية في البالتوك " في غرفة نصرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم " قبل خمسة أيام فأجاب حرفيا :
مشروع جمع السنة المباركة الطيبة الطاهرة، هو مشروع عظيم ،وغايته جمع السنة المطهرة كلها، وهي تتوزع ؛في ستمائة مجلد جمعها في كتاب واحد على الأبواب الفقهية كما جمع البخاري ومسلم وأبي داود وابن حبان وأشباههم ونحن ماضون منذ ثمانية عشر سنة في هذا العمل ولولا شاغل الدعوة وتعليم الإخوان كنا تقدمنا كثيرا في هذا المشروع ولكن أنا أبشركم أن المشروع عدة مراحل إننا انتهينا من المرحلة الأولى وهي الجمع فجمعنا موسوعة الجهاد موسوعة الزكاة وموسوعة الصيام وموسوعة الصلاة فمثلا موسوعة الصيام وصلت ثمانية مجلدات بحدود أربعة آلاف صفحة ونحن الآن ماضون في المرحلة الأولى عفوا الثانية لنا فيها سنة وهي المراجعة والترتيب الفقهي والمراجعة اللغوية لأن الجمع يحتاج إلى ترتيب بعد ذلك 
ونسأل الله أن يتمم هذا المشروع
وبالمناسبة بس نقول يعني هناك يجب التحذير هناك أخ لا أريد أن أذكر اسمه وكان يعمل معنا ربما سرق بعض المعلومات وليست هذه مشكلة لكن وهذا ما يجب التحذير منه لأني قرأت مشروع السنة الذي عنده وحتى يساير بعض الناس من جهله كتب من أمهات كتب السنة كتاب التوحيد للشيخ الفوزان حفظه الله وكتاب الكليات لعبد الرحمن عبد الخالق من أجل أن يساير بعض العلماء ومن جهله كاتب كشف الشبهات لمحمد بن عبد الوهاب من أمهات كتب السنة وأنا مستغرب جدا منه هذا التصرف وقد كلموني في بعض الجامعات أنه عرض عليهم المشروع وطردوه لكن أبشركم وصلنا إلى سبعين مجلدا وإن شاء الله خلال سنة تبدأ المجلدات في الظهور في الأسواق وكنا عازمين على أن يظهر دفعة واحدة ولكن صعب الأمر وإن شاء الله ولولا العلم والدعوة كنت انتهيت من زمن وأول موسوعة ستخرج إن شاء الله موسوعة الجنة والنار والحقيقة أنها مرتبة ترتيبا جيدا ومفهرسة وأسباب دخول الجنة وأسباب دخول النار صفات أهل الجنة في الدنيا صفات أهل النار في الدنيا صفات أهل الجنة في الجنة صفات أهل النار في النار صفات الجنة نفسها صفات النار نفسها تبويب عصري مع الاستفادة من أبواب الفقهاء  أهـ
وأما توحيد الجهود فمطلب ضروري ولكن لابد أن يطرح الشيخ عدنان ماعنده ليراه الناس طالما الدعوى كما يقول [ونحن ماضون منذ ثمانية عشر سنة ]
وقد أخبرني أحد الثقات أن العمل قد عرض على عدة مكاتب للتحقيق في مصر وقد رفض لعدم أهلية العمل المقدم ورفض 
واطلاعنا على المشروع الذي كتبت عنه يصدر منه  قريبا إن شاء الله كما أخبرنا صاحب العمل  "موسوعة الطهارة " في "عشرة مجلدات 
وتكون مفاجأة قريبا وأستسمح صاحب العمل الأخير لطرح ماعندي من المذكرة التي اطلعت عليها
وبارك الله في الجميع وفي نصرة الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## خالد

مما سبق من كلام الشيخ 
" مشروع جمع السنة المباركة الطيبة الطاهرة، هو مشروع عظيم ،وغايته جمع السنة المطهرة كلها، وهي تتوزع ؛في ستمائة مجلد جمعها في كتاب واحد على الأبواب الفقهية كما جمع البخاري ومسلم وأبي داود وابن حبان وأشباههم ونحن ماضون منذ ثمانية عشر سنة في هذا العمل ولولا شاغل الدعوة وتعليم الإخوان كنا تقدمنا كثيرا في هذا المشروع ولكن أنا أبشركم أن المشروع عدة مراحل إننا انتهينا من المرحلة الأولى وهي الجمع فجمعنا موسوعة الجهاد موسوعة الزكاة وموسوعة الصيام وموسوعة الصلاة فمثلا موسوعة الصيام وصلت ثمانية مجلدات بحدود أربعة آلاف صفحة ونحن الآن ماضون في المرحلة الأولى عفوا الثانية لنا فيها سنة وهي المراجعة والترتيب الفقهي والمراجعة اللغوية لأن الجمع يحتاج إلى ترتيب بعد ذلك "

----------


## خالد

للرفع

----------


## خالد

ثم جاء الشيخ حفظه الله ليقول : 
يجب التحذير هناك أخ لا أريد أن أذكر اسمه وكان يعمل معنا ربما سرق بعض المعلومات وليست هذه مشكلة لكن وهذا ما يجب التحذير منه لأني قرأت مشروع السنة الذي عنده وحتى يساير بعض الناس من جهله كتب من أمهات كتب السنة كتاب التوحيد للشيخ الفوزان حفظه الله وكتاب الكليات لعبد الرحمن عبد الخالق من أجل أن يساير بعض العلماء ومن جهله كاتب كشف الشبهات لمحمد بن عبد الوهاب من أمهات كتب السنة وأنا مستغرب جدا منه هذا التصرف وقد كلموني في بعض الجامعات أنه عرض عليهم المشروع وطردوه لكن أبشركم وصلنا إلى سبعين مجلدا "

----------


## خالد

قال الشيخ عدنان -حفظه الله -
[فمثلا موسوعة الصيام وصلت ثمانية مجلدات بحدود أربعة آلاف صفحة  ]
يعني متوسط المجلد 500 صفحة هذا عمل جبار أسأل الله يوفقه حتى يرى النور وهذا على كلام الشيخ المرحلة الأولى ياتري كم سيخرج بعد المرحلة الثانية الله يتم هذا العمل وهل هذا العمل هو مماسرق من الشيخ من 50 مجلد كذلك ؟
ونرجوا من الشيخ أن يبادر باخراج هذا العمل أول بأول حتى يستفيد الباحثين منه ولايسرق مرة ثانية

----------


## خالد

جاء في المشاركة الأولى
[ منذ زمن بعيد ونحن نسمع عن موسوعة السنة التي تجمع كل أحاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
وبدأ في المشروع أكثر من واحد ومنهم الشيخ عدنان عرور والشيخ صالح الشامي وغيرهم كثير
فهل من خبر عن تلك الموسوعات؟ وإلى أين وصلوا ؟
جزى الله خيراً من دلنا على الخير ]
قلت : الذي نعرفه أن الشيخ صالح الشامي ليس له إلا فكرة "الجمع بين الصحيحين والزوائد على السنن ولي إلا وهما في الأصل كانوا....................  ....

----------


## خالد

هل من سبيل لمعرفة الموسوعة الحديثية التي تخص رجل الأعمال صالح كامل حيث أنه قد بدأ فيها من وقت بعيد ثم توقفوا ثم بدأ العمل فيها من جديد كما سمعت فهل من مخبر عن هذه الموسوعة

----------


## السكري

المشروع القديم توقف وبدأ مشروع جديد ويشرف عليه الدكتور الفاضل صلاح الإدلبي وهو من العلماء المعروفين من أصحاب الشأن في علم العلل وغيرها 
وكل يعمل ولابأس من أن تتزاحم الأنوار في الغرفة (ابتسامة)
وقد بلغني أنهم يقومون بجمع الأحاديث الصحيحة فقط .
ونحن ننتظر أن يعرض كل واحد ماعنده والله يوفق الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه

----------


## خالد

كيف يكون الاقتصار على الأحاديث الصحيحة فقط ونحن نعلم أن هناك اختلاف من قديم في تصحيح وتضعيف الأحاديث
وغاية ماأعجبني في العمل الموسوعي الذي رأيته في "ملزمة " من عمل "مشروع السنة في الرياض " الذي سبق وأن تكلمت عليه أنهم قد قاموا بجمع العلل وأقوال الأئمة على الأحاديث بدون تدخل في الحكم وذلك إلى عصر الحافظ ابن حجر فقط وهذا مما يجعل الباحث يقف على كل ماورد من علل على كل رواية

----------


## خالد

ماهي أفضل الموسوعات الحديثية بالنسبة للحاسوب وهل تغني هذه الموسوعات عن الموسوعات التى تعمل الآن وسبق ذكرها

----------


## أبومروة

حقيقة شوقتمونا  وسال لعابنا ونحن  ننتظر على أحر من الجمر كما يقال  ياشيخنا السكري 
أتمنى لكم التوفيق 
أتمنى أن يكون قسم الطهارة  قد نزل للسوق في رمضان القادم إن شاء الله حتى نعود بالأجزاء العشرة  للجزائر أثناء أدائنا للعمرة  إن وفقنا الله
وفقنا الله وإياكم  لما يحب ويرضى
(ابتسامة)

----------


## أيمن البنا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
بارك الله في الأخوة الأفاضل ونفع الله بكم 
أما بالنسبة لموسوعة الدكتور همام سعيد فقد رأيت جزء منه وهو موسوعة الفتن والملاحم ولقد رأيتها جيدة ولكن يعوزها الشيء الكثير ولقد خالف منهجه الذي أفصح عنه في مقدمته في عدة مواطن ولعلي أذكرها فيما بعد -إن شاء الله-.
أما بالنسبة لعمل الدكتور الإدلبي فهو شيء آخر غير ما نذكر فهو يعيد النظر ويحقق -زعموا- كتب السنة من جديد ويبدأ بالصحيحين ولقد قابلت أحدهم فوجدته لا يوقر أحدا من أهل العلم ولا يعرف لأحدهم فضل وهو على قول القائل -وإن كنت الأخير زمانه لآت بما لم تستطعه الأوائل- وهم رجال ونحن رجال وهم بشر يصيبون ويخطئون والبخاري ليس معصوما ولا مسلما- هداهم الله-
فعلى هذا أرجو من الأخوة رجاء محب أن يحذروا هذا الكلام ولا تروجوا لهذا المشروع -أعني مشروع الدكتور الإدلبي-.
هذا وأود أن أزيدكم شيء آخر وهو أن الشيخ المفضال الدكتور ماهر الفحل يعمل في هذا المشروع أيضًا. وهو يعمل معه في هذا المشروع قرابة 100 طالب على ما أذكر. وهذا ما ذكره بنفسه -فظه الله وبارك فيه-.
أما بالنسبة لموسوعة الكتور عبد الملك القاضي فيد تكلمنا عنها من قبل في هذا المنتدى المبارك.
هذا والله أعلم.
رجاء: من وجد في نفسه شيء من كلامي فأحب أن أعرفه أن الخير أردت والنصح قصدت -فليغفر لي بحسن قصدي وبسعة صدره-.

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

السلام عليكم مارايكم في البداية النهاية اليس هو كافي

----------


## القرشي

اللهم بارك في هذه الجهود

----------


## أبومروة

أه
إنـــــــــــام  نتظرون

----------


## الحارث

> لماذا لا تتفق الجهود على شيء واحد بدلاً من هذا التشتت أكثر من جهة لمشروع واحد بل منهم من يسرق جهد الآخرين كما أخير الشيخ عدنان أن مشروعه سرق منه بعد أن بلغ ال50 مجلداً فلماذا لا تتوحد الجهات ويستفيد طالب العلم من جهد الجميع بدلاً من إنفاق المال في مشروع واحد بمبالغ طائلة .
> ليت من له صلة بالمشايخ القائمين على مثل هذه المؤسسات أن يبلغهم هذه النصيحة
> وجزيتم خيراً


رحم الله إمام الأئمة القائل:
ما كان لله أبقى.

نسأل الله جل وعلا أن ييسر خروج النافع من هذه الموسوعات عاجلا وأن يعم بها نفع المسلمين وتنشر سنة سيد المرسلين صلى الله عليه وسلم

وكان حريا بالحكومات أن تتولى بجدية القيام على هذه المشاريع والاعتناء بها فوالله إن هذا لهو الفضل المبين لمن أراد الله به خيرا من أولياء أمور المسلمين خير لهم من اللهو واللعب وكرة القدم وإبرام صفقات احتراف الأجانب وشعراء القناطير المقنطرة من الذهب والفضة
هدانا الله سواء السبيل وردنا إلى ديننا ردا جميلا

----------


## أحمد بن العبد

نسأل الله لهم السداد

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

امين

----------

